# Rental requirements



## sruggieri (Oct 7, 2016)

Hello everyone just need some advice on paper work with regards to rental properties , me and my family are due to relocate to Italy in the next couple of months in the brescia area from the UK, a friend of mine who moved to Italy as located at 3 bedroom apartment for me , am due to fly to Italy in the next few days to view the property and hopefully secure it for long term rental , what's niggling me is that I don't have a bank account as yet in italy but do possess a codice fiscale , if I do decide to rent the apartment what's the best and safest way to make a payment for the apartment do I bring a wad of cash with me or just my UK based bank account card , I do intend to open a bank account once we're in italy and what other documents would the landlord require , your response would give me a good night's sleep  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Unless it has changed recently, cash transactions greater than €1,000 are illegal in Italy; this ruling was passed some years ago to help cut down on black market and money laundering schemes.

Hmmm...

On further reading, it appears that the cap has been reset to €2,999.99 effective January 1, 2016.

Either way, be careful about breaking this rule.

Now, then, who will you be renting from? If the landlord is just a regular guy who has a vacant property (often one that was left to him by a deceased relative) or an investment property, he probably will not ask much of you other than that you pay the rent on time. He will probably *not* be able to accept electronic transfer payments of any kind and will likely expect to be paid by check.

If you are renting from a corporate landholder, well then, anything is possible.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

For now get yourself a a pre-paid Euro credit card if you still have a UK address. As indicated by accbgb you need to find out what the landlord will want. If it's cash in hand, then care will be needed... Will you be paying utilities, house tax? Not sure on the latter these days, but make sure you are covered... Most of all enjoy it!


----------



## sruggieri (Oct 7, 2016)

Thankyou friend for your prompt reply , apparently the apartment was advertised by a well known property rental agency and the landlady who the apartment belongs too also resides in the same apartment block , so what's the best way forward in securing the apartment with out having an Italian bank account , I don't really want to hand over wad cash , but thanks for your advice very much appreciated

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

sruggieri said:


> Thankyou friend for your prompt reply , apparently the apartment was advertised by a well known property rental agency and the landlady who the apartment belongs too also resides in the same apartment block , so what's the best way forward in securing the apartment with out having an Italian bank account , I don't really want to hand over wad cash , but thanks for your advice very much appreciated
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Since it is being handled by a rental agent, your best bet would be to contact him/her in advance and inquire as to payment options.

Also - be aware, agents typically charge a full one-month's rent for their services and, occasionally, other small fees. Also, they expect the same one-month's rent fee each time the lease renews. Best to get all of this worked out in advance!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If they can take a cheque they can take electronic payments. The real problem is the OP likely doesn't have a bank account that can make SEPA (AKA BEU or whatever they are calling them this week). Or if they can make them the cost of the payment will be high.


----------



## sruggieri (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks for your imput , very sound advice 👍👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Fairfx or Caxton let you withdraw at least €250 a day and top it up immediately by web or text if you need cash. Transferwise and CurrencyFair both let you transfer money direct to a Euro bank a/c if you need a bank transfer, both are relatively cheap. I'm sure there are others these days...


----------

